# Will Zelmac help bloating?



## Guest (Sep 4, 2000)

Does anyone know if Zelmac will help with bloating problems?


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Shelley, and welcome to the Board. You'll want to post this over on the Discussion Forum. Since this is the News Forum not many people will see your question.I believe there are some articles here in this section that talk about Zelmac. Since it hasn't been released yet and I personally haven't read much about it, I'm not sure what it will do about bloating.Good luck!JeanG


----------

